# What can I do to stop my pup from mouthing?



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

I know Buddy (6.5 mos.) is just puppy playing when he mouths, but it's starting to really hurt. What is "normal" mouthing for a 6 month old gs and what can I do to stop it? When does the mouthing normally stop?

We've tried numerous things, from yelping and ignoring him (walking away from him) when he mouths too hard, to saying "no bite", to just saying "no" and redirecting his urge to chew onto a toy, not our arms. He's got the majority, if not all, of his permanent teeth.

If this is all just normal 6 month old behavior, fine, we'll get through it, but if there's something I can do different to stop it, that would be great.

I've got young kids and it's really not acceptable. (Just for a quick example, I'm teaching him the "go" command ~ where I say, "Buddy, go" and point in the direction that I want him to go. The second he sees my arm go up to point, he jumps up to mouth at my arm. I *calmly and patiently* (lol) tell him "off" and follow through on the "go" command until he does it, then I praise and give treats.)

But what, if anything, can I do to stop the mouthing? Or do I just need to continue to be consistent in not allowing it, and show him patience? Any advice is appreciated!!!

tia


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Not being rude, but this has been asked many times in the last few weeks. 

Here's one. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1242652


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your pup is normal and the thread mentioned above has tons of great links and info that should help.

Puppies have short attention spans and with a choice of leaving you to 'go' somewhere or just jumping up on your fun arm..... I know my pup would jump too.

Now, if instead I was telling my pup to go to a toy? Or a treat? Or was clicker training with a target? Then I'd have more luck cause it would be much clearer that there was a reward away from me.


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> Your pup is normal and the thread mentioned above has tons of great links and info that should help.
> 
> Puppies have short attention spans and with a choice of leaving you to 'go' somewhere or just jumping up on your fun arm..... I know my pup would jump too.
> ...


That makes so much sense, thank you. 

I'm sorry to ask a question that has been discussed already. I don't get a lot of computer time to weed through everything. Thanks for the link to the thread about this issue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I'm sorry to ask a question that has been discussed already.


Don't worry about that!!!! Better to ask away and get some answers! We can always direct you to the help when you ask!


----------

